

Blippy users’ credit card numbers found on Google - madh
http://venturebeat.com/2010/04/23/blippy-credit-card-citibank/

======
mattyb
Lots more discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1288471>

------
ryandvm
I am still amazed by the kind of thinking that even allowed a site like Blippy
to get funding.

"I've got a great idea. It's a web site that tells people what you just
bought."

Talk about solving a problem nobody has.

